# Jemand in den Florida Keys ende Mai 2015? Kayak Fishing auf Tarpon , Bonefish & Co.



## mightyeagle69 (4. April 2015)

Petri Leutz,
da ich Beruflich für ein paar Tage in Fort Lauderdale verbringen werden, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen eine Woche Urlaub in den Florida Keys dran zu hängen! Ist zufälligerweise jemand vor Ort, gegebenenfalls könnte man sich treffen und gemeinsam ein paar Tarpons & Bonefish verhaften,,,,,. Klingt gut ist es auch aber seht selbst 

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...&page=8&start=162&ndsp=23&ved=0CPYBEK0DMFA4ZA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owi5l-FaQiE

Cheerio,
Rich


----------



## mightyeagle69 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Jemand in den Florida Keys ende Mai 2015? Kayak Fishing auf Tarpon , Bonefish & C*

Petri Leutz,
da ich Beruflich für ein paar Tage in Fort Lauderdale verbringen werden, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen eine Woche Urlaub in den Florida Keys dran zu hängen! Ist zufälligerweise jemand vor Ort, gegebenenfalls könnte man sich treffen und gemeinsam ein paar Tarpons & Bonefish verhaften,,,,,. Klingt gut ist es auch aber seht selbst 

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...&page=8&start=162&ndsp=23&ved=0CPYBEK0DMFA4ZA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owi5l-FaQiE

Cheerio,
Rich#g


----------

